# Chinese Dragon Skateboard



## DMAC (Sep 21, 2006)

My entry for a skateboard deck art design contest:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2006)

Now, that is _seriously_ wicked cool!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2006)

That is sweet. If they don't pick that design then they need glasses. - KF72


----------



## DMAC (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.  It's actually for a design show here in Edmonton.  The top 30 entries are going to be printed on decks and put on display in a gallery for the duration of the show.  At the end of the show they're going to auction off the boards with some of the proceeds going to fund the design society and the rest going back to the artists.  

I'm not expecting to retire on the money but it should be fun. 

I did an alternate all blue version:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2006)

The blue (ice) dragon looks great. I like the original the best.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh goodness, that is gorgeous.


----------



## michaeljhakala (Mar 13, 2019)

I want to buy a skateboard. I have read an article about the top 10 best skateboards. But I am in confusion about which skateboard should I choose and which skateboard is a dragon paintable. Can you please help me to select the best one which on I can paint dragon design. Here is that article link http://bestproducts-4u.com/best-electric-skateboard-review/


----------

